# The Girlies



## viishuz

[align=center]








Nyxion with pearls and her beloved mirror lol. 









Nova chasing me outside. 









Both girls chasing me. (It was their first time outside, I think they thought I was gonna leave them lol) 









Nova getting ready to come out of her cage.









Nova... She was scared to touch the grass at first lmao.









Nyxion sniffing a leaf like.. omg wth is that??? lol[/align]


----------



## Stephanie

Oh what beautiful girlies you have there!! Nyxion looks like my Precious! such sweet faces!


----------



## Matt

I wish i could take my boys outside to play.

oh yeah, very cute ratties.


----------



## viishuz

*[align=center]Why can't you take your boy outside Matt?[/align]*


----------



## Meghan

omg,they are so cute!!!I would probably take Ollie outside,but I have a dog and two cats outside,lol.The cats come inside too,and I've cought them sleeping next to his cage with him right next to them sleeping in his cage,its so cute!!!!!The want to play with him more than hurt him,but I don't trust them,especially the kitten,the hunt when they're outside=(.Its good to know they can hunt though,if they ever get lost.And my dog looks mean,but she just wants to play,she carried around a opossum when she was younger,she would leave it,wait for it to try to leave,then go back and get it=p


----------



## cjshrader

I get nervous about taking my rats outside. I saw a YouTube video where a kid was playing with a mouse outside on top of its cage and a hawk just swooped right down and grabbed it and flew away.

I used to take them outside but I just don't think I could now. I'm probably overreacting but oh well!


----------



## viishuz

lol. Well my dog passsed away a while ago, so I have no outside pets to worry about, and I live in the city so I don't have to worry about hawks and what not either, just the feral cats, but they're never outside without me, so yea lol. They love being outside, and the way I see it they ned fresh air too just like us


----------



## Cyke

Ah your rats are really cute, both are young I presume? they look it. My rat Alfonso loves running outside


----------



## Matt

cjshrader said:


> I get nervous about taking my rats outside. I saw a YouTube video where a kid was playing with a mouse outside on top of its cage and a hawk just swooped right down and grabbed it and flew away.
> 
> I used to take them outside but I just don't think I could now. I'm probably overreacting but oh well!



LOL! I seen that Video on TV! I was laughing so hard, then I felt bad for the kid....lol...




viishuz said:


> Why can't you take your boy outside Matt?


The Backyard is not Fenced in. Also, Theres pesticides and stuff on our grass.


----------



## Hippy

I loved taking my rat Trixie out because she would chase me. I think its because its open space and your shelter, so you'll protect them? I loved it though. they look adorable!


----------



## cashewsmama

aww i love the outdoor pics. your blue girly is gorgeous. 

do your girls run far from you when you play with them on the grass?

im afraid that i would somehow lose my rats outside in the bushes.


----------



## viishuz

They're both still very young 4 months, and they run off a bit to explore, but when I call them they come back hopping, it's the most adorable thing ever. They never go completely out of my sight, and if they go what I think is too far, I'll get them and bring them back and make them sit with me for a couple minutes, and then let them go. They figured out they needed to stay semi close after a while. My backyard is pretty big, and the main attraction for them is the tree, they like chasing each other around it, and also they love digging up what the squirrels buried, though I don't think the squirrels appreciate it lol. But I've never had them try to runaway. Especially Nova (b&w) she's my baby, she gives me kisses and follows me everywhere, goes on car rides etc. Nyxion's a bit more independent and she'll push it sometimes, but always runs back and climbs up my leg if she thinks I'm going in lol. She's tries to act tough, but she's a little softie lol. 

But to all you guys who don't take your rats outside, I think you should try to find a place to take them where they can go safely outside, they also have a playpen at petco you can set up for them outside, when you don't want to constantly chase them, because at first they will most likely be extremely curious. Maybe it's just me, but I look at it as a necessity for my girls to get outside time every morning while it's still cool, or in the evening, but they go outside and play and get fresh air at least once a day. Do other people think this is as important as me? Or is it just my personal opinion alone? Idk, just the way I think about it, if you were them, ALWAYS inside, wouldn't you want to go outside and play in the fresh air? Idk let me know =)


----------



## Meghan

I'm also afraid of hawks,my house is like ith the woods,we have a really long driveway.There are all kinds of hungry animals out there,hawks,feral cat,wild dogs(I once saw a cyote in my backyard when I was eating breakfast).And I'm afaid he might run off,normally,inside he doesn't go far from me,but it might scare him with all of the scents from the woods and creek


----------



## viishuz

WHat if you got him a playpen and let him play around while you were watching him? If you were still scared of a hawk or something swooping down, these playpens have really neat covers to provide shelter, security, and shade to your rat =)


----------



## Meghan

cool,I'll try to find one


----------



## trisnic

I had to get my password reset at work and my password had the word rats in it.

So the guy resetting the password had to tell me this wonderful story about how his friend was playing with his pet rat outside and a how hawk came down and grabbed it 

I also saw a wild mouse cross a road once and saw a crow grab down and eat it. When we used to put our gerbils outside in their cage (without the bottom) the crows used to caw at them and watch them.

So I'm too worried to let my rats run around outside but I would if I could.


----------



## viishuz

Yea well I think if you let them play outside in a playpen or just keep a close eye on them they'd be fine, but that's my opinion I just don't think it's right you know to not let them go outside but I can definately understand where you guys are coming from especially those in rural area's. I know when I ride my horse i've many times seen a hawk swoop down and grab field mice, I even saw one take a jack rabbit, it was crazy! But that's nature, and that's their instinct so you guys would have to be careful.


----------



## Wench

I am waaaaaay to nervous of parasites to let my my girls run around on the ground outside. **** no, especially not on the grass.

The closest any of my girls have come to being on the ground outside is trundling along the railing of my back patio for a minute or so.

I used to love playing in the dirt with bugs when I was a kid and I have seen red mites running around on bits of wood, wood lice, etc. 

Aren't you afraid she will catch something? Do you check her regularly for sores? Do you have a fund in case she catches something?

I'm sorry for being so in your face about it, that's really not how I am about other people's rats. I just get nervous thinking about Doris running around on the grass digging up dirt and eating bugs.


----------



## viishuz

I think it's only right to let them outside, they're animals, they need FRESH air, they need room to run around in. I play and handle my rats everyday, morning, day and night, if my girls had ANYTHING different going on with them I would know. And I wouldn't keep ANY animal, if I didn't have the money to take care of it if something DID happen to them. I have two rats, and a horse, and I have the money if I need it, to care for them properly. My girls are fine, have never gotten sores, or mice, or lice, and love playing outside. There is nothing outside that could har, them and if there was, I'd take them somewhere I knew was safe to let them play. Thankyouverymuch =)


----------



## Matt

Im thinking of building a play-pen for outside...

Thanks *viishuz* for the playpen idea!


----------



## viishuz

No problemo! Hope it works out for you. Let me know =)


----------



## Matt

I will for sure!  Seeing as it was your idea!..lol..


----------



## Lunachick

Wow, Nyxion is a beauty and Nova is too cute!
I'm too afraid to let mine outside. But maybe if I had a playpen. I'll check it out.


----------



## viishuz

Yea you should DEFINATELY look into the playpen... or make one it's rather easy =)


----------



## Lunachick

I'm just concerned about the crows here. There are TONS and they aren't afraid to get too close to humans. I've gotten within a foot of one last week. Will they attack the rats?


----------



## DonnaK

Lunachick said:


> I'm just concerned about the crows here. There are TONS and they aren't afraid to get too close to humans. I've gotten within a foot of one last week. Will they attack the rats?


I think crows only tend to go for carrion and baby birds, but it wouldn't hurt to have a lid on your playpen, just in case. Martin's offer two playpens at reasonable prices, both are covered. http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/


----------



## Lunachick

DonnaK said:


> I think crows only tend to go for carrion and baby birds


Normally, I'd agree with you...had my cousin not told me that he saw a crow chase some small rodent into a street then swoop down and grab it. I suppose, naturally they only eat carrion and such, but it sounds like there is the rare occassion they'll go after rodents. The lid is a great idea for sure! Thank you very much for the link


----------



## viishuz

Crows like any other animal really, will probably eat anything if it's hungry enough, so I'd suggest you be careful but don't let it keep you from taking your ratties outside for playtime, just make sure you supervise them.


----------



## Wench

viishuz said:


> I think it's only right to let them outside, they're animals, they need FRESH air, they need room to run around in. I play and handle my rats everyday, morning, day and night, if my girls had ANYTHING different going on with them I would know. And I wouldn't keep ANY animal, if I didn't have the money to take care of it if something DID happen to them. I have two rats, and a horse, and I have the money if I need it, to care for them properly. My girls are fine, have never gotten sores, or mice, or lice, and love playing outside. There is nothing outside that could har, them and if there was, I'd take them somewhere I knew was safe to let them play. Thankyouverymuch =)


There is nothing outside to harm them?

:? 

if you say so.


----------



## viishuz

Of course you should be sure no chemicals are on your lawn or your neighbors, and there are no holes they can get into, but if you stay out and supervise them they should be fine =)


----------



## Wench

I think I would definitely need confirmation from someone who has a lot of medical experience with rats before I could believe that they are okay to be outside roaming the ground.

My worries are for their immune systems. As far as I know, domesticated rats are really vulnerable to things that other animals are not vulnerable to.

Anyways, I'm junking up your thread so I'm going to tarry on my way!


----------



## twilight

I let my boy Daddy outside with his harness. He loves it. I just stay in our fenced deck area though. I really wan't to build a big outside playpen once I get a job. I've made a sketch of it and everything. It would be very natural looking (i.e. big rocks and branches to climb on, a water spot where they can go in if they want, digging box with maybe some meal worms hidden in it). We'll see.


----------



## Forensic

I shouldn't think they'd be exposed to much outside that they wouldn't with an open window (virus-wise).

I'd keep Revolution on hand (in case of mites, lice, or fleas (oh my!)) and certainly if you live in an area with hawks or other birds of prey I wouldn't dare it.


----------

